# DIY broad head target?



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Any one have any ideas? I have a rhine heart 18-1 but dont want to wear it out cuz i'm cheap and broke haha. I was thinking the "lifetime target idea" but using a thick foam front insead of chicken wire. would old t-shirts work best or old shirk warp from a ware house. I know blue insulation foam wraeks arrows so thats outta the question. any other ideas?


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

I just use a 1½ foot wide x 1 foot deep small cardboard box filled with expanding foam in a can (space invader or fullers foam) you can get from hardware stores. Tape the box up well to prevent any leaks, stick the hose in a hole somewhere and pump away. How many cans you'll need will depend on the size of the cardboard box. Mine took two cans.

I'll stop most fixed broadheads, and mechanicals from passing completely through, mine stop about halfway, but you'll have to unscrew the fixed broadheads to remove the arrow. 

I have a life size rabbit photographic target printed sheet on mine I found on the net, glued to the target face and place it on the ground with an old phone book to weight it down, so when the arrow hits it, it doesn't move away too much.

Mick.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

We get this question a lot. Best broadhead target in the world is a pile of sand or a sand pit. All the clubs I've ever belonged to used sand pits because they are low maintenance and last forever. The one drawback is they are not portable but you have that covered with your other target.

Before someone asks, No the sand does NOT damage any type of arrows. I shoot carbon arrows into it all day with out an issue. sand box or mortar sand is best because it has much smaller grains.










http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=884370


----------



## purevisi (Feb 20, 2010)

Stormforce said:


> I just use a 1½ foot wide x 1 foot deep small cardboard box filled with expanding foam in a can (space invader or fullers foam) you can get from hardware stores. .




Check and see if you have any boat manufactures in your area we have one here that my cousin works so he gets the foam in plastic bags sometimes for me. Works great its just like great stuff but cheaper


----------



## purevisi (Feb 20, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> We get this question a lot. Best broadhead target in the world is a pile of sand or a sand pit. All the clubs I've ever belonged to used sand pits because they are low maintenance and last forever. The one drawback is they are not portable but you have that covered with your other target.
> 
> Before someone asks, No the sand does NOT damage any type of arrows. I shoot carbon arrows into it all day with out an issue. sand box or mortar sand is best because it has much smaller grains.
> 
> ...


What about broadhead damage? That would have to dull them alot and then you misewell just buy a target. I would rather purchase a target then rebuild or buy new broadheads all the time.


----------



## Bubba66 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have 2 practice broadheads. 
Thats all I use them for so dulling is not an issue. 

Bubba


----------



## Joe'Bronco (Mar 12, 2010)

how would you hook up a target to a sand box design.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Simply tie a string from one side of the other side of the sand box and clip the target onto the string with clothes pins. On the note of the great stuff target I fixed my 3D deer with the stuff and I wouldnt advise making a whole target out of it. I left one side of the vitals in and filled the other side with the greatstuff. My arrows now shoot deeper into the target about 6 inches from the vanes. But I can pull the arrows with two fingers.


----------



## bcbowman (Feb 13, 2007)

how does the blue foam wreck arrows, I know a guy that uses blue foam and I was thinking about using it for a broadhead target.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Before someone asks, No the sand does NOT damage any type of arrows. I shoot carbon arrows into it all day with out an issue. sand box or mortar sand is best because it has much smaller grains.



I would like to know what magical place you live in, where sand doesn't act as an abrasive, when applied at high speeds. 

Point being, shoot into sand long enough and it will damage whatever it is that you are shooting into it. Launching an arrow into a pile of sand at 200 mph repeatedly will wear the shaft and broadhead down. It is simple physics.


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Dull broadheads*



purevisi said:


> What about broadhead damage? That would have to dull them alot and then you misewell just buy a target. I would rather purchase a target then rebuild or buy new broadheads all the time.


Any target you shoot broadheads into will dull them to the point you should not shoot them at game. If broadheads come in 3 packs I buy one pack just for practice and one or two for hunting plus some extra blades.


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

bcbowman said:


> how does the blue foam wreck arrows, I know a guy that uses blue foam and I was thinking about using it for a broadhead target.


the arrows are moveing so fast that it melts it's self into the arrow. I did it one noght with cheap arrows and could never get all the melted foam off


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

x2 for the sandpit...best broadhead target I've found.


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cardboard box filled with urethane. Very cheap (or free) and stop arrows good. Broadheads pull out very easily too. I took the box that our porch swing came in, and took it to a local guy who filled it up with urethane for free. The box is like 6 feet long so if one spot gets shot up, i just flip it over and shoot at another spot. Ive shot 100's of broadheads into a 5 inch area and have yet to get a passthrough.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cajun83 said:


> I would like to know what magical place you live in, where sand doesn't act as an abrasive, when applied at high speeds.
> 
> Point being, shoot into sand long enough and it will damage whatever it is that you are shooting into it. Launching an arrow into a pile of sand at 200 mph repeatedly will wear the shaft and broadhead down. It is simple physics.


i dont know what bow you are shooting but if you are getting 200mph then i wanna see it


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> i dont know what bow you are shooting but if you are getting 200mph then i wanna see it


Im not trying to be smart but 200MPH is 293FPS...... if you would still like to see the bow I will show you a couple of them..?


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> i dont know what bow you are shooting but if you are getting 200mph then i wanna see it



:clap:

http://www.calculateme.com/Speed/FeetperSecond/ToMilesperHour.htm

300 FPS is 204 MPH. 

My current bow is shooting somewhere around 265-270fps with the current setup and it isn't even a speed bow... still pumping out 180+ mph...


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

dpops211 said:


> Cardboard box filled with urethane. Very cheap (or free) and stop arrows good. Broadheads pull out very easily too. I took the box that our porch swing came in, and took it to a local guy who filled it up with urethane for free. The box is like 6 feet long so if one spot gets shot up, i just flip it over and shoot at another spot. Ive shot 100's of broadheads into a 5 inch area and have yet to get a passthrough.


What type of business has urethane?


----------



## JoeRE (Mar 3, 2010)

I first started shooting a compound into a big pile of lime, and also a sand pile. Based on my experience after 50, or even 500 shots, you really will not notice any significant abrasion of aluminum or carbon arrows...but continue shooting and you WILL notice progressively greater abrasion on your field points and the front ends of carbon and aluminum arrows. Also, if you shoot a large diameter shaft compared to your tip, it will happen faster! Obviously BHs get dull very fast. I would not recommend it if you want to keep your arrows around a long time...but a few shots into the sandbox won't hurt anything as long as the kids are not in it:wink:


----------

